# Clicking noise from shifter when touching brakes



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

When I'm sitting still, I can barely press and release the brake pedal and I get a clicking sound that comes from around the shifter? It sounds like some sort of switch that is triggered by the brake pedal. Is this normal or is something loose/broken? what exactly is it?

03 Altima 3.5L


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Normal, EVERY car has a detent which won't allow you to change the gear position w/o pressing the brakes. Except for old cars.....


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's the shift interlock, it's normal unless you like having your car stay in park.


----------

